
Google settles Buzz class action suit: $8.5 million - sant0sk1
http://www.BuzzClassAction.com/
======
loganfrederick
For anyone who doesn't use Gmail, Google sent out/is sending this email to all
Gmail users:

Google rarely contacts Gmail users via email, but we are making an exception
to let you know that we've reached a settlement in a lawsuit regarding Google
Buzz (<http://buzz.google.com>), a service we launched within Gmail in
February of this year.

Shortly after its launch, we heard from a number of people who were concerned
about privacy. In addition, we were sued by a group of Buzz users and recently
reached a settlement in this case.

The settlement acknowledges that we quickly changed the service to address
users' concerns. In addition, Google has committed $8.5 million to an
independent fund, most of which will support organizations promoting privacy
education and policy on the web. We will also do more to educate people about
privacy controls specific to Buzz. The more people know about privacy online,
the better their online experience will be.

Just to be clear, this is not a settlement in which people who use Gmail can
file to receive compensation. Everyone in the U.S. who uses Gmail is included
in the settlement, unless you personally decide to opt out before December 6,
2010. The Court will consider final approval of the agreement on January 31,
2011. This email is a summary of the settlement, and more detailed information
and instructions approved by the court, including instructions about how to
opt out, object, or comment, are available at
<http://www.BuzzClassAction.com>.

